# Tips to new expat in Dubai



## emz1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, any important information you can give me about Dubai? 

What is the means of transportation if one doesn't own a car? Any taxis that one should avoid?


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

emz1 said:


> Hi, any important information you can give me about Dubai?
> 
> What is the means of transportation if one doesn't own a car? Any taxis that one should avoid?



Dubai (IMO) is like no other place in the world but is not for everybody.
My tip would be to go and visit (in non-holiday mode) before making any decisions.
I visited initially on holiday and then returned on a scouting mission while considering a job offer. I saw a different place 2nd time round although that said still loved it. I think you have to experience the place in order to make an informed decision.
What ever you do though, the best of luck


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

emz1 said:


> Hi, any important information you can give me about Dubai?
> 
> What is the means of transportation if one doesn't own a car? Any taxis that one should avoid?


Taxis, Buses (yet to go on a bus) and from Sept '09 there will be the Metro. 

Taxis are going to get expensive after a while and it's very much like the US in that you can't really get anywhere without a car.

Apparently the Metro will be just 10AED so that's fairly cheap. 

I'm aiming to get a car ASAP. What are the reasons you don't want to get a vehicle?

As for Dubai itself, well, it's really really cool and although I have only met a few people (some from this forum too) everyone has been really friendly, looking forward to my new life - granted this is only day 3 of that


----------

